# Steam & Steel - Vehicle Upgrades for Steam Trains



## TheAuldGrump (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't know if this is the place to put this or not, but I have created a few upgrades for steam engines in _Steam & Steel_.

Vehicle Upgrades - the following upgrades are for the Steam Train  (p. 108) Some may be suitable for other vehicles as well.

*Cow Catcher*
A wedge-shaped cage of iron straps mounted to the front of a steam train engine. A cow catcher provides the train with an additional +4 bonus on its automatic Bull Rush against any target of Large-size or smaller, but lowers the damage to 5d6 as it shunts the target to the side. Neither bonus nor damage penalty applies to targets of Huge-size or larger.+150gp

*Warning Bell.*
A simple bell that may be rung to let people know that the train is coming giving a +4 circumstance bonus to hear the train as it approaches.. +5gp

*Steam Whistle*
A louder warning signal, and in an emergency a way of venting steam from the boiler. (The signal for an out of control engine about to crash - a piercing whistle that ends when either the brakes finally hold or the engine crashes.) The whistle grants a  +10 circumstance bonus to hearing the engine coming. The use of the whistle to vent steam grants a +2 circumstance bonus to the maintainance check for massive damage.+25gp.

*Headlight*
A lantern with reflector attached to the front of the steam train engine to show obstructions on the track ahead. Grants a +4 circumstance bonus to Spot and Search for the area 100 feet in front of the train. It also grants a +10 circumstance bonus to Spot the train from its front. The lantern may be either oil fueled or magically lit using Continual Flame. +10gp (and the price of the Continual Flame if used.)  

*Snow Plow*
An enormous plow blade mounted o the front of a steam train engine. A snow plow allows the engine to move at half speed (30 ft.) through snow up to 5 ft. deep. This may not be used with the cow catcher, but grants an identical bonus and penalty to the bull rush attack. +250gp.

*Crane Car*
Use in constructing the line and recovering derailed steam trains the crane car is a smaller version of the dockyard crane (p.64 & 67) mounted on either a steam train carriage or, more rarely, on the back of the steam train engine. Though smaller it has identical abilities, maintainance, and cost to the dockyard crane, with the additional cost of the carriage or steam train engine wagon, whichever is used.

The Auld Grump

*Edit* Cut off the Snow Plow and Crane Car, by accident.

*EDIT 2* And I would _love_ to see other people's additions as well!


----------



## Morrus (Jun 25, 2004)

Fantastic!  I've mentioned this on the EN Publishing web page!


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 25, 2004)

Great stuff!


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Jun 26, 2004)

Glad you liked them! 

I have been working sporadically on an adventure set in a railyard, and felt the need to tinker.

The Auld Grump working on _The Railyard, or 'Jack 13_...


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Jul 11, 2004)

Hmm, not as many (any) responses with additional upgrades as I had hoped for...

However, another vehicle upgrade, this time more widely useable than just for steam trains.

*Torpedo*

Not the self propelled under water missile familiar to modern mariners, but rather an explosive warhead mounted on a 20 ft spar. The warhead inflicts 9d6 damage to the target, and has a 'splash' damage of 4d6 fire damage in a 15 ft. radius from the target. Those caught within the splash may make a Reflex save (DC 15) for half damage. The warhead is a single use device. Succsessfully attacking with the device requires a Craft (Steamworks) check at DC 15.

*EDIT* In the case of steam trains this attack is in addition to their automatic Bullrush attack.

If used in a medium denser than air (such as water) the device may be prematurely detonated if the vehhicle moves more than twice its 'walking' pace. (Source of the phrase 'Damn the torpedoes, full steam ahead!) 

Premature detonation occurs on a percentile roll of 5% or less at the beginning of each round that such rapid movement is maintained. A hinge may be added to the spar to keep the torpedo upright until it is deployed for use, allowing a surface vessel to move at speed while so equipped. Damage from the premature explosion is calculated as normal, generally resulting in no damage upon the vehicle, but dangerous to those closely accompanying it. If the result of the percentile roll is a 1 then the full damage of 9d6 is inflicted on the torpedo equipped vehicle.

The device may be mounted on any vehicle, though using the torpedo on a vehicle equipped with a snow plow will result in a premature detontion every time the torpedo is deployed in snow more than 3 ft. deep. Replacing an expended warhead upon a stationary vehiccle takes a full round action and a Craft (Steamworks) check at DC (12).

Price Spar +75gp. Hinged Spar +85gp. Warhead 250gp.

Dedicated to the memory of the crew of the U.S.S. Holland, which sank upon the second use of her torpedo when the captain left the upper hatch open in order to winess the results of the explosion.

The Auld Grump

*EDIT* Realized I had put up an earlier draft of the torpedo, updated it.


----------



## Carnifex (Jul 16, 2004)

TheAuldGrump - any chance you could email me, at chris_f_allen at hotmail dot com?


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Jul 17, 2004)

Message sent. 

The Auld (and slightly sunburned) Grump


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Jul 23, 2004)

Just a few more quick modifications, in this case modifications to existing Coal Burners in regards to fuel:

*Alternate Fuels for Coal Burners*

*Anthracite* Requiring no modification to an existing Coal Burner engine Anthracite is slightly more expensive, but burns hotter and with less soot and fewer cinders. Some cities may require the burning of anthracite by engines within their confines, and some rail lines may use the more comfortable travel engendered by the fuel as an advertisement for their passenger runs. As a side effect of its cleaner flame the use of anthracite adds a =2 circumstance bonus to Maintenance checks for long term wear. 
Cost as Coal Burner 
Fueling Cost per Day 7gp.

*Coke* Coke is a fuel much like charcoal, the volatiles burned off while the fuel is in a vacuum resulting in a higher temperature flame. Coke is generally ground into a powder and fed into the engine with a combination of screws and a blower. These modifications can be built into an existing engine for 5gp multiplied by the chart for Constructing an Engine on p. 26. It is slightly cheaper when built in from the ground up. Because of the higher burning temperature a vehicle modified to accept coke is treated as having a base speed of 70 ft. rather than the normal 60 ft., and like anthracite produces less smoke and so may be used in cities that restrict the use of bitumous coal.
Cost 12gp.
Fueling Cost per Day 8gp.

*Peat, Wood, and Mummies:* Sometimes proper coal is scarce, so an alternate fuel source is needed. Peat, wood, and supposedly Egyptian mummies have all been used. The price of the fuel drops, but the maintainance on an engine using the wrong fuel is more difficult, resulting in a maintainance penalty of -2 for hard wood, and -4 for peat or soft woods such as pine. Burning mummies results in a -8 circumstances penalty and enrages responsible citizens. (And the difficulties of getting mummies when you need them...) 
Fueling Cost per Day: 2gp for peat or soft wood, 3gp for hard wood, mummies?

The Auld Grump _Pheobe Snow all dressed in white, rides the rails of anthracite..._

*EDIT* Modified Coke to remove redundancy with the Impoved Speed modification below.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Jul 24, 2004)

Continuing with modifications for Steam trains...

*Improved Speed* Not so much a modification as a masterworking of an engine; building it to tighter tolerances and then maintaining the engine to the peak of its condition. Cannonball engines may maintain a movement of 5 times their base speeds, but suffer a +2 to the difficulties of long term maintenance tests due to the constant tinkering to maintain its performance.

This modification must normally be purchased when the vehicle is being built, but may be added to nearly any Steamwork vehicle. Adding this improvement to an existing vehicle requires a complete rebuilding of the engine, adding the cost of the engine to that of the modification. 

Generally there are only one or two of vehicles available on any given line with this modification, and each is named with such titles as 'Cannonball', 'Rocket', or 'The Blue Riband'.

Cost +1000gp for Huge vehicles, +2000gp for Gargantuan Vehicles, +3000 for Collosal vehicles.

*Dining and Sleeping Cars* Required if a train is going to carry passengers on extended journeys of more than 1 day's duration. These carriages (each taking up one carriage in the twelve normally allowed) allow the train to continue its journey both day and night. Generally there is one sleeping car for every passenger carriage and only one dining car per train.

Cost: 1200 gp each.

*EDIT* Clarified the purpose and use of the Dining and Sleeping Cars.

*Travel Prices:* one of the effects of steam technology is an increase in the speed of travel and a corresponding decrease in travel costs.

*Steam Trains:*
Short routes are those runs of less than 1 day's travel, costing 1 cp per mile, but not including lodging or food enroute.

Longer routes, those runs of greater than 1 day's duration cost 2cp per mile, but include the cost of food and lodging upon the moving train

*EDIT* Those who believe that it would be cheaper to take a series of shorter trips and arrange for lodging and meals seperately from the train are absolutely correct. They will also likely get better food. (Railroad food was as notorious as airline food is today.) The only advantage is in travel times and 'convenience'.

*Steam Ships:
* Steamships cost 5cp per mile for third class. Second and first class accomodations are also available, with each class quadrupling the cost of the one before. Steerage travel is also available, at the cost of 1cp per mile, but a Fortitude save is required to avoid the effects of Filth Fever. In general safety features such as lifeboats are only available for first class passengers.

*Hoboes, Railroad Bums, & Stowaways* given the size of both freight trains and steamships it is possible to hide away with the cargo and freight in an attempt to gain free travel. Doing so requires a Hide (DC15) made every time the train arrives in station, or the ship in port. A test is made every day in addition to those made at stops along the way.

*Travel Times:* It should be noted that unlike creatures a vehicle can maintain its 'run' speed indefinitely. Travel by night, without the use of a headlight or similar device, suffers the same penalty to movement as living creatures as the pilot attempts to avoid obstacles in the darkness.

*Steam Trains:*
1 Hours Travel: 
Slow Freight 20 Miles per Hour 
Fast Freight or General Passenger: 24 Miles per Hour
Cannonball *: 30 Miles Per Hour, 35 miles per hour with a coke burning engine

*_Cannonball_ refers to a Steam Train Engine with the Improved Speed modification.

A 1 hour layover is made at each town of 1000 or greater population and containing a station between the origin of the journey and its destination, which is added to travel times.Smaller towns may have 'Whistle Stops', but this does not add significant layover time as the train picks up its passengers and heads straight off afterwards. Express runs avoid these layovers, but cost an additional 2 cp per mile. Travel upon a 'Cannonball' also costs 2cp per mile extra. 

*Steam Ships*
1 Hours Travel:
Tramp Steamer: 20 Miles per Hour
Fast Freighter or Steamliner: 24 Miles per Hour
Blue Riband *: 35 Miles per Hour.

*_Blue Riband_ refers to a Steam Ship with the Improved Speed modification.

On all but the shortest runs there is a 12 hour layover at each port visited by the ship as cargo is loaded and unloaded, and new supplies are brought onboard.

The Auld Grump, 'bout all I have right now...

*EDIT* Clarified Cannonball and Blue Riband on travel times, clarified Improved Speed.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Jul 26, 2004)

Diving into some old notes from before Steam & Steel appeared and converting them, this should be the last of the railroad rules modifications at least for a while. While the railroad is the most prosaic of the changes engendered by the steam engine it was also among the most earth shaking.:

*Variant Steam Train Engines*

The Steam Train Engine Wagon described in _Steam & Steel_ is a standard engine, however both larger and smaller steam trains do exist, both for more specialized tasks than the standard engine.

*Switcher Steam Train Engine Wagon*
Large Construct
Hit Dice: 12d10+30 (72hp)
Speed: 60 ft (confined only to tracks)
AC: 23 (+14 natural, -1 size)
Special Qualities: Bull Rush, Carriages, Hardness 5, Limited Speed, Maintenance DC 8, 
Creation: Craft (Steamworks) 7 ranks
Cost: 2,000gp
_Bull Rush:_ A Switcher Engine performs a Bull Rush just like their larger counterparts, but deal only 5d4+10 damage.
_Limited Speed_: A Switcher Engine is designed for use within a railyard and can reach a maximum of three times its base speed. (180 ft). A Switcher Engine may not take the Improved Speed modification.
_Switcher:_ The switcher can haul a maximum of four carriages, though it designed to either push or pull those carriages as needed.. 

The Switcher Steam Train Engine Wagon is a smaller engine intended to switch carriages among the larger engines at the railyard. Because it is intended to be used near a ready supply of fuel the switcher carries only enough fuel for four hours of operation.Switcher Engines are given diminutive names such as 'Dinky'. A very few are attached to tenders to haul private carriages along the rail lines.

*Heavy Load Steam Train Engine Wagon*
Gargantuan Construct
Hit Dice: 18d10+60 (159hp)
Speed: 60ft (confined only to tracks)
AC: 21 (+14 natural, -3 size)
Special Qualities: Bull Rush, Carriages, Hardness 5, Heavy Hauler, Limited Speed, Maintenance DC 8
Creation: Craft (Steamworks) 7 ranks
Cost: 8,000gp +1,000gp per carriage.
_Bull Rush:_ A Heavy Load  Engine performs a Bull Rush just like their smaller counterparts, but deal 5d8+10 damage.because of their greater mass.
_Heavy Hauler:_ Heavy Load Engines can pull an almost limitless number of cars, and is not subject to the maximum of 12 cars that affect standard steam train engines.
_Limited Speed_: A Heavy Load Engine is designed to haul heavy freight that does not require great speed. As a result the Heavy Load Engine can reach a maximum speed of three times its base speed. (180 ft.). A Heavy Load Steam Train Engine with the Improved Speed modification only has a maximum speed of four times its base speed (240 ft.).

The Heavy Load Steam Train Engines are designed to haul slow freight across great distances, coming with a double sized tender carrying enough fuel for four days of operation, laying over only at origin and destination.   They can pull enormous loads, in the case of the 2-4-4-4-2  'Ogre' the train can pull a chain of loaded ore carriages four miles long while on the flat.

*Hand Cart*
Medium Construct
Hit Dice: 5d10+20 (47hp)
Speed: 50 ft (confined only to tracks)
AC: 18 (+8 natural)
Special Qualities: Bull Rush,  Hardness 5, Hand Powered, Maintenance DC 7, 
Creation: Craft (Steamworks) 5 ranks
Cost: 500 gp
_Bull Rush:_ A Hand Cart or performs a Bull Rush just like their more powerful counterparts, but deal only 2d6 plus the damage bonus of the combined Strength scores of those manning the pumps.
_Hand Powered_: A Hand Cart is powered by a pump mechanism that is usually crewed by two people. As a result moving the Hand Cart at greater than its base speed requires a Strength test at the following difficulties: Hustle  DC 10
Run x3: DC 15
Run x4: DC 20
Being muscle powered the Hand Cart cannot maintain a speed greater than a hustle for overland travel. The crew posessing the Run feat has no effect on the speed of the Hand Cart.

Hand Carts (or Pump Wagons) were created to allow maintenance crews to travel along the lines quickly and easily. The pumps are usually manned by two people, and two passengers, plus their gear may also be transported on the cart.

It can only be upgraded with a Headlight, which is mounted to allow the light to be moved as the line is inspected.

***************************************************************
Some rules to cover the nuts 'n' bolts of steam trains...

*Speeding Up, Slowing Down and Crashing:*
Steam Trains have great inertia while at rest, and once moving have great momentum. As a result a Steam Train takes time to either speed up or to slow down. The damage given for the Steam Train's automatic Bull Rush assumes a standard engine travelling at base speed, a reasonable assumption in the close confines of a city. In the open countryside, where a Steam Train's throttle may be opened wide a different story is told, and the moral of that story is 'If you race a train across the tracks, and it's a tie - you lose!' See the chart below.

Speed Multiplier *********: x1 spd /   x2 spd /  x3 spd /  x4 spd / x5 spd  /
Feet per Round  **********:  60 ft rnd/ 120 ft rnd / 180 ft rnd / 240 ft rnd / 300 ft rnd /
Speed Change in Rounds ***: 1 round.    / 2 rounds.    / 3 rounds. / 4 rounds. / 5 rounds. /
Damage Switcher ********: 5d4+10 / 6d4+20 / 7d4+30/     ---   /  ---     /
Damage Standard ********: 5d6+10 / 6d6+20 / 7d6+30 / 8d6+40 / 9d6+50 /
Damage Heavy Load *******: 5d8+10 / 6d8+20 / 7d8+30 / 8d8+40 / ---  /

Speed Multiplier: Multiples of the base speed of the Steam Train.
Feet per Round : Number of feat that the engine moves in one round at that multiplier.

Speed Change in Rounds: The number of rounds that it takes for an engine to change its speed to the next multiple either up or down. So a Steam Train moving at 180 feet per round takes three rounds to slow to 120 feet per round, then 2 more rounds to slow to 60 feet per round, and finally come to a complete stop after a total of six rounds.

_Note: _Braking (or deacceleration) on a train was increased over time, the pressure to the brakes was increased gradually in order to avoid the horrible consequences of an engine stopping while the carriages continued. Without this precaution the carriages pile up around and over the engine cab, generally killing the engineer and stoker. 

Likewise acceleration was a gradual process to avoid stress on the couplings between cars.

Damage: The amount of damage inflicted by a Steam Train's automatic Bull Rush while travelling at that speed.

****************************************************

And a couple more modifications.

*Improved Brakes* A Steam Train with Improved Brakes is treated as moving the next multiplier down in regards to slowing down and stopping. So the train above would come to a complete stop in three rounds. In essence Improved Brakes are brakes on each of the carriages, not just friction or traction brakes on the engine.
Cost: 100 gp for switcher engines, 250gp for standard engines, and 500gp for heavy load engines, +50gp per carriage.  

*Tender Carriage:* The standard Steam Train Engine Wagon in Steam & Steel carries fuel sufficient for twelve hours of operation. A Tender Carriage carries a sufficient supply for forty eight hours, but counts as one of the twelve carriages an engine can pull. In practice the engineer still lays over for one hour at every significant town with a station, topping off the fuel and water supplies needed for the journey, however on longer runs the extra capacity afforded by the Tender can be crucial.
Cost 1000gp.

The Auld Grump _Those who believe that the Industrial Revolution was bloodless are unfamiliar with the histories of the unions. And so this is dedicated to the Memories of the Molly Maguires, and to the Wobblies._

*EDIT* There does not seem to be any easy way of inserting a table, so line up the slashes on the charts above to figure out what they mean, sorry. (I added astrisks to try to line things up, but no go...)

*FINAL EDIT* The 'Ogre' is based loosely on the Hughes Big Boy and the Aleghany, whose capabilities were _understated_ for the purposes of this article. (The Aleghany could pull a train of ore cars _five miles long!_ That was one serious engine.)


----------



## Conaill (Jul 26, 2004)

Sounds like a really cool set of additions, Auld Grump!

Some details you may want to consider revising a little:

- Improved Speed: despite calling this a modification, it seems like you assume this is added to a regular steam train engine. If you really want this to be available to anything from hand carts (hey, maybe some of those maintenance crews were holding hand cart races ! ) to huge freight ships, you may want to make the price of the modification be a fraction of the engine price. Obviously, a 500 gp handcart would be cheaper to modify than a 8000 gp Heavy Load engine. 

- Likewise, under travel times and speeds you may want to clarify that "Cannonball" refers to a *normal* steam train engine with the Improved Speed modification. 

- Your "Speed Change in Rounds" table seems to indicate that a fast-moving train can't decellerate as much as a slow moving one. Are train brakes less efficient at high speed? Under constant decelleration, it should take just as long to go from 300 ft/rnd to 240 ft/rnd as it takes to go from 60 ft/rnd to a full stop. 

Perhaps you should have a different entry for speeding up and braking. When speeding up, it *does* take longer to go from 240 to 300, than from 0 to 60. Unless you have data to prove otherwise, it seems like braking should (1) be much faster than speeding up, and (2) give a fairly constant decelleration.

- You have an entry for Improved Brakes... it would be nice to have some rules for emergency brakes as well. These would be standard equipment, but need to be reset manually after a full stop, before the train can start moving again. (You just know... any train-based adventure is going to involve *some* use of the emergency brake. It's almost a law of nature!  )


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Jul 27, 2004)

Conaill said:
			
		

> Sounds like a really cool set of additions, Auld Grump!
> 
> Some details you may want to consider revising a little:
> 
> ...




The reason I referred to Improved Speed as a 'masterworking' was to imply that it is _not_ something that you add to an existing engine - it is rather something that must be built in and then maintained. Sorry if that was not clear. And as I put in the description for Hand Cart there are no modifications available except for Headlight. (Armor a hand powered vehicle? Oi! me back!)

*EDIT* Hmmm, the word 'only' seems to have disappeared from the Hand Cart entry, but it _is_ in the original document... Ah well, I put it back in.

*EDIT* Clarified Improved Speed entry, and added cost of rebuilding the engine to the price of the modification in the event of a retrofit.

You are correct on referring to 'Cannonball' on the travel times, when I wrote the original version of Improved Speed I had called the improvement 'Cannonball' then changed it to avoid confusion...  Boy, _that_ worked... I may go back and change one or the other. At any rate I will add a line in regards to the Heavy Load Engines, which should indeed cost more to masterwork. (Though they still end up only being as fast as a standard engine.) And indeed clarify the 'Cannonball' = Improved Speed issue.

*EDIT* Fixed above.

And yes, the braking (or deacceleration) on a train was increased over time, the pressure to the brakes was increased gradually in order to avoid the horrible consequences of an engine stopping while the carriages continued. Without this precaution the carriages pile up around and over the engine cab, generally killing the engineer and stoker. Air brakes sped up the process, and that is what I refer to as Improved Brakes. 

Likewise acceleration was added gradually to limit stress upon the carriage couplings.

*EDIT* Modified the price of the Improved Brakes for the size of the vehicle, and added a per carriage cost as well. Added note as to acceleration/deacceleration times.

And emergency brakes, well, that (among other things)  is exactly what improved brakes are. I could have called them air brakes but felt that went into too much detail. (Emergency stopping with airbrakes was only done when they failed from being used at the engine. Then some poor schmuck would have to climb along the roof of each carriage manually turning the brakes... When (if) the train crashed said schmuck usually ended up messily dead.)

Though it was possible for an engine to weld itself to the tracks by applying the brakes too swiftly. (When you see sparks flying from the wheels of a steam engine while it brakes in a movie or an old tv show that is exactly what they are risking.) 

Plus that could only be done for the engine alone, not with cars. (Again the pile up.) Which is why when you see that scene in a movie they only show the engine, cutting away afterwards to show it with cars after it has stopped, implying that the carriages were attached when the train stopped though when they filmed it it was with the engine alone. 

In essence Improved Brakes are brakes on each of the carriages, not just friction or traction brakes on the engine alone. I was for the most part aiming at the early to mid 19th century in regards to technology. 

Plus, I want the possibility of a train crash to be a horrible likelihood. I grew up on songs like 'Wreck of the Old 97' and 'Casey Jones'.

The Auld Grump

*EDIT* Just be glad I avoided the whole issue of 'Railroad Time'! The time at any station along a route was the same as at the home station for the rail line, regardless of actual time in the zone that the station happened to be in.


----------



## Conaill (Jul 27, 2004)

Sounds good.

I'm still not convinced that gradually adding pressure to the brake, or gradually opening the throttle actually results in a gradual change in *acceleration* (in terms of meters per second squared). But I'm willing to bow to your superior knowledge on that.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Jul 28, 2004)

Conaill said:
			
		

> Sounds good.
> 
> I'm still not convinced that gradually adding pressure to the brake, or gradually opening the throttle actually results in a gradual change in *acceleration* (in terms of meters per second squared). But I'm willing to bow to your superior knowledge on that.




Oh, I'll admit to both simplifying and exaggerating the change in rate. I used to have the specs for the Pacific 2-6-2, what I paid attention to was the total time taken to slow down with a full load, which was indeed a full minute and a half on the straight (15 rounds). And since I knew that the pressure was applied gradually I simply used a an equation that worked rather than finding out how much deacceleration was appled in any six second period. Hills of course change things way more than I want to get into,, and having a different group of numbers for different sized trains would drive me nuts! Part of this of course is that smooth steel wheels and smooth steel rails are not great for trying to stop, and in rain the numbers chane incredibly.

The Auld Grump, the K-4 Pacific 2-6-2 is the train the classic Lionel O scale train was based on...

*EDIT* The numbers seperated by dashes refer to the wheel arrangement. So a 2-6-2 has a single pair of lead wheels, 3 pairs of drive wheels, and two wheels trailing. The Big Boy on the other hand has a 4-8-8-4 arragement, 2 pairs leading 2 sets of drive wheels set in two pairs each, and 2 pair of trailing wheels. The lead wheels and trailing wheels were mounted on a trolley, and allowed the locomotive to remain seated on the rails while taking curves. The biggest was the Alleghany 2-6-6-6. The first number always refers to the lead wheels, and the last number to the trailing wheels, if there are no trailing or lead wheels then a 0 is used as either the first or last number, so a 0-4-0 switcher would have no leading or trailing wheels, and 2 pairs of drive wheels. 

I paid a lot more attention to the heavy freight engines than I did to the passenger locomotives, the Streamliner was cool looking, and fast, but the heavy freight just had so much raw power...


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Feb 6, 2005)

To ressurect a long dead topic... Has anybody tried these out, aside from myself?


----------



## Night Watchman (Apr 11, 2008)

Sadly, I have not yet been able to get to a point in my campaign where the need for a train has arrived.


----------

